# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  pytanie do lekarza okulisty

## lida_67@op.pl

Witam ,
mój tesc ma zdiagnozowaną zaćmę,problem polega na tym , że ma taką dolegliwosc (trzęsie mu się głowa ) nie jest to alzhaimer,lekarz przy badaniu powiedział ,że może być problem z operacją ,czy jest jakis sposób (lek )na to żeby operacja była wykonana ?

Pozdrawiam Lidia W

----------


## ZdroweOko_com

Bardzo ciężko powiedzieć bo samą decyzję co do zabiegu,operacji musi podjąć już lekarz prowadzący,jego zdania ma w tej kwestii kluczowe znaczenie,wiec poczekaj na to co dokładnie stwierdzi doktor,jaką decyzję odnośnie zabiegu podejmie.

----------

